# Vaping Survey- Please Participate!



## hcde_chip

Hello!

We are a group of students from the University of Washington, Human Centered Design and Engineering undergraduate program.


We're currently working on a project to research and discover the motivations and goals of e-cigarette users. Our goal is to design a tool that will help e-cigarette users with making product comparisons… a tool that would be useful, meaningful, and effective. We are not marketing or manufacturing any products. This is purely for academic research purposes.


We'd like to invite the members of the vaping community to participate in a brief survey to help us continue our research.It should take less than 5 minutes and your feedback will greatly improve the quality of our research.


Feel free to email me and I can send you a link to the survey.


https://www.esurveycreator.com/s/c37cd85


Thank you in advance!

Chip Connor

UW - HCDE Student

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak

hcde_chip said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are a group of students from the University of Washington, Human Centered Design and Engineering undergraduate program.
> 
> 
> We're currently working on a project to research and discover the motivations and goals of e-cigarette users. Our goal is to design a tool that will help e-cigarette users with making product comparisons… a tool that would be useful, meaningful, and effective. We are not marketing or manufacturing any products. This is purely for academic research purposes.
> 
> 
> We'd like to invite the members of the vaping community to participate in a brief survey to help us continue our research.It should take less than 5 minutes and your feedback will greatly improve the quality of our research.
> 
> 
> Feel free to email me and I can send you a link to the survey.
> 
> 
> https://www.esurveycreator.com/s/c37cd85
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Chip Connor
> 
> UW - HCDE Student


Done!


----------



## hcde_chip

GadgetFreak said:


> Done!



Thank you, GadgetFreak!


----------



## Alex

Done.


----------



## hcde_chip

Alex said:


> Done.



Thank you, Alex!


----------



## WillieRoux

hcde_chip said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are a group of students from the University of Washington, Human Centered Design and Engineering undergraduate program.
> 
> 
> We're currently working on a project to research and discover the motivations and goals of e-cigarette users. Our goal is to design a tool that will help e-cigarette users with making product comparisons… a tool that would be useful, meaningful, and effective. We are not marketing or manufacturing any products. This is purely for academic research purposes.
> 
> 
> We'd like to invite the members of the vaping community to participate in a brief survey to help us continue our research.It should take less than 5 minutes and your feedback will greatly improve the quality of our research.
> 
> 
> Feel free to email me and I can send you a link to the survey.
> 
> 
> https://www.esurveycreator.com/s/c37cd85
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Chip Connor
> 
> UW - HCDE Student


Done...


----------



## hcde_chip

WillieRoux said:


> Done...



Thanks WillieRoux!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

done


----------



## hcde_chip

Thanks, n0ugh7_zw!


----------



## TylerD

Done.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done!


----------



## hcde_chip

TylerD said:


> Done.



Thanks, TylerD!


----------



## hcde_chip

Rob Fisher said:


> Done!



Thanks, Rob Fisher!


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Done


----------



## Dubz

Done.


----------



## KB_314

hcde_chip said:


> Hello!
> 
> We are a group of students from the University of Washington, Human Centered Design and Engineering undergraduate program.
> 
> 
> We're currently working on a project to research and discover the motivations and goals of e-cigarette users. Our goal is to design a tool that will help e-cigarette users with making product comparisons… a tool that would be useful, meaningful, and effective. We are not marketing or manufacturing any products. This is purely for academic research purposes.
> 
> 
> We'd like to invite the members of the vaping community to participate in a brief survey to help us continue our research.It should take less than 5 minutes and your feedback will greatly improve the quality of our research.
> 
> 
> Feel free to email me and I can send you a link to the survey.
> 
> 
> https://www.esurveycreator.com/s/c37cd85
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Chip Connor
> 
> UW - HCDE Student


done


----------



## Matuka

DONE


----------



## zadiac

Done.


----------



## Viper_SA

Done


----------



## hands

done


----------



## Genosmate

Done


----------



## annemarievdh

Done


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Done.


----------



## andro

done


----------



## Ricgt

Done.


----------



## HalfLifeZA

done


----------



## Patrick

Yup, done.


----------



## SunRam

done


----------



## BumbleBee

Sorted


----------



## BhavZ

Done


----------



## KimH

Done
I hope the OP will be releasing the results to us in the near future...


----------



## Smokyg

All done!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

done


----------



## Carlito

done


----------



## Morne

Done


----------



## Mitch

Done


----------



## montezuma

Done


----------



## The Wolf

Done  <---- _He is Vaping_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Done


----------

